# Outdoors forum question



## ramzilla (Aug 27, 2013)

What happens to the older threads in here? I had one on deer mounts and was gonna add a few more pics but it is gone along with all the others more than a month old it looks like?


----------



## lowandslow (Sep 5, 2013)

*older posts*

Go to the outdoor forum scroll to the bottom, and adjust the older post screen to see older posts


----------

